# Rocky Mountain Element TO - Hinterbau quietscht



## Peter2004 (2. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Bike ist schon mittlerweile 4 oder 5 Jahre alt und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen ist jedoch die hintere Federung. Sie quietscht Witterungsabhängig, bei schönem Wetter eher weniger, bei feuchter Witterung aber sehr nervend.  Wenn ich allein fahre kann ich ja Musik hören, aber in der Gruppe ???

Was kann ich tun? Muß der Hinterbau zerlegt werden und was muß ich dabei beachten?

Vielen Dank und sommerliche Grüße, Peter


----------



## Weizenbiker (2. August 2004)

Hallo

ich glaube nicht , daß der Hinterbau quietscht, sondern die Lager, an denen der Hinterbau befestigt ist oder der Dämpfer.

War bei meinem Edge auch so.

Die Behandlung mit Brunox an allen beweglichen Stellen hat bei mir geholfen. 

Hast du schon mal die Buchse an der Dämpferaufnahme gewechselt? Die ist ein Verschleißteil und macht im ausgeschlagenen Zustand Stimmen.
Irgendwann hilft auch Brunox nicht mehr und das Teil muß gewechselt werden.

Am besten läßt du mal jemand fahren, der Buchsen und Lager von Rocky schom mal gewechselt hat, so jemand kann die undefinierbaren Geräusche genau zuordnen.

Und ansonsten, nach 4-5 Jahren hat sich das gute Stück doch einen Service verdient, oder ?

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter2004 (2. August 2004)

Hi Weizenbiker und Prost ;-)

hast ja recht, Service ist mal wieder nötig. Und natürlich, die Geräusche kommen von der Dämpferaufhängung und den Umlenkhebeln. Ich kenne die Lager nicht (haben auch kein Spiel) diese sind aber durch weiße Plastik oder Gummischeiben abgedichtet. Ich glaube hier liegt das Problem. Ölen oder Fetten hilft nur kurz dann gehts wieder los.

Danke für den Tip, Peter


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2004)

also bei meinem Instinct hatte ich immer Teflonfett benutzt. Und bau den Hinterbau auseinander. Brunox würde ich da von außen nicht benutzen (da spült es nur den Dreck rein...und überhaupt Brunox ist da eh zu dünn. Ein Gleitlager (wenn überhaupt) wird mit Fett geschmiert...) Damit war (je nach Witterung) lange zeit Ruhe. Aber check auch mal die Dämpferaugen. Der Fox - Dämpfer (so haltbar das Teil an sich auch ist) ist bei den Dämpferaugen irgendwie quitschanfällig....


----------



## Peter2004 (2. August 2004)

Hallo Bernd, 

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. Dort sind also Gleitlager eingebaut. Das vereinfacht das ganze natürlich. Wo kann ich Teflonfett herbekommen?

Danke nochmal für die Mühe, Peter


----------



## tomcon (3. August 2004)

...ich habe von Bikeaction NUR das SynGrease von Pedros empfohlen bekommen und muß sagen: stimmt! Vorher hatte ich das Teflonfett von Finishline (ja nun auch nicht eben billig), aber das hat nur kurz gehalten. Beim SynGrease hatte ich dann Ruhe...  

greetz

p.s. habe ein Element `98 und jetzt ein Slayer 70 `04


----------

